# Has anyone flown Air Tran?



## travelbug (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a great airfare located for an August trip.  It is on Air Tran and I do not know that airline.  Is it economically stable - I don't want to have them go out of business at the last minute?
Marilyn


----------



## summervaca (Jun 3, 2009)

I am from Minneapolis also and have flown AirTran a couple of times.  I don't know anything about their economic stability, but the flights were on time and there was great service.  I would fly them again.

Enjoy yourself whatever you decide


----------



## jbiza (Jun 3, 2009)

I've flown them regularly from the east coast thru their Atlanta hub to as far west as LAX. I would fly them again too. Normally good fares with 10 day advance for when I travel short notice.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 3, 2009)

We fly them almost exclusively out of Detroit to Orlando, since Nov 2007 and we do at least 2 trips a year.

Only time we've been delayed was waiting for a flight crew to come in on a different plane in MCO and it was only about 30 min.

We usually upgrade to business class, actually have a couple of FA's that remember us!

Prices are usually a tad better than NWA, you don't have to wait for a gate sometime like NWA and the departure times work for us.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 3, 2009)

As a low cost carrier, they're as good as any other carrier in the air.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Overall I like AirTran*

One of my preferred airlines for a number of years.  They tend to be EARLY on most arrivals (unlike so many others) and the prices are generally good. Recently they have started offering WiFi service on flights - haven't tried that yet but it might be nice. There is a fee.


----------



## sandesurf (Jun 3, 2009)

This is all good to hear. We are taking our first trip on this airline, at the end of this month. What I picked up on though is that there is no in-flight movie. We're flying from LAX to Baltimore. GREAT price though!


----------



## markbernstein (Jun 3, 2009)

I've flown AirTran once, under unusual circumstance, and was left with a good impression.  My father-in-law had just died, and I needed to get from Detroit to Philadelphia for the funeral.  (He lived in Delaware, and my wife had already driven down.)  Because I was booking the ticket less than a week before the flight, a non-stop round trip on Northwest would have cost me about $1000.  On AirTran, I was able to get a ticket for less than $300.  The disadvantage was that I had to change planes in Atlanta.

The thing I most liked was that I was able to upgrade to first class on flight day for $40 per segment.  So for an extra $160, the trip, while longer, was a lot more pleasant.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jun 3, 2009)

markbernstein said:


> The thing I most liked was that I was able to upgrade to first class on flight day for $40 per segment.  So for an extra $160, the trip, while longer, was a lot more pleasant.


 
It's not "first" class.   It's "business" class.   You get the bigger seats, but not the better food and service that is offered by other carriers 

That being said, we flew them a few times, and didn't have any issues.   You should be aware, however, that they charge baggage fees.   $15.00 for the 1st bag, and $25.00 for the 2nd.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 3, 2009)

I flew them to Ft. Lauderdale from LAX, with a stop in Atlanta last December.  I had a checked bag and they were one of two remaining airlines without a checked bag charge at the time.  They've since revised that and now charge for checked bags. 

There was a problem though, they fly into LAX at somepoint in the night prior and turn that plane around early in the morning to head east.   Upon landing at LAX they had a bird strike which caused significant damage to the cockpit windshield and had to fly a replacement plane in.  They were several hours late in departing LAX, awaiting the plane to arrive and gave us all comfort kits upon check-in which had a voucher for a meal at LAX and $25 off our next flight we book with them.  They got out in front of the problem and made the best of the situation.  I was impressed.

Good fares, reasonable staffs...but I did see they were one of a half dozen airlines listed on some travel industry site which could be in trouble at somepoint this year.   So far, so good however.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Drink it down*



Skinsfan1311 said:


> It's not "first" class.   It's "business" class.   You get the bigger seats, but not the better food and service that is offered by other carriers
> 
> That being said, we flew them a few times, and didn't have any issues.   You should be aware, however, that they charge baggage fees.   $15.00 for the 1st bag, and $25.00 for the 2nd.



Hey it includes free beverages of the intoxicating variety so that is good enough "food" for my needs. No airplane food is gourmet anymore - first class or not. The inexpensive upgrade cost for more room & drinks makes it a great value  if available


----------



## mas (Jun 3, 2009)

Add another vote for a great economy airline.  I've flown them from MSP to ATL and Florida and they always seem to be on time and service is great.  

What a different(pleasant) experience as opposed to Delta/NWA.


----------



## travelbug (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank-you everyone for your input.  I am sold!
Marilyn


----------



## sandesurf (Jun 3, 2009)

markbernstein said:


> The thing I most liked was that I was able to upgrade to first class on flight day for $40 per segment.  So for an extra $160, the trip, while longer, was a lot more pleasant.



Hi, I wanted to know if you upgrade when you get to the airport, or do you call first thing that morning?
Thanks!


----------



## grest (Jun 3, 2009)

I like them.
Connie


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 3, 2009)

sandesurf said:


> Hi, I wanted to know if you upgrade when you get to the airport, or do you call first thing that morning?
> Thanks!



I usually upgrade when I check in online. But I have done it at the airport also.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 3, 2009)

I have bought tickets with them twice.  Our first trip was cancelled here in Milwaukee due to winter weather (go figure) over the Christmas holiday.  Due to the unattractive alternatives, they allowed us a full refund.

Our next booked trip was direct to Phoenix this past March.  Originally we were on a direct flight, but due to their schedule changes, they discontinued the direct flight, booking us on a connecting flight through Atlanta.  ARGH - - go 1500 miles east to fly to the other side of the country.  I wasn't happy, but what are you going to do?

A couple of months later I noticed they had restored direct service to Phoenix and while not the idential flight schedule, it was still direct and decent.  I called them and they were more than accommodating to book us on the new flight schedule.

Our flights were on time in both direction and very comfortable.  I must forewarn you, however, if you where you sit matters, you should pay the $6/flight segment for reserved seats.  We booked side by side aisles for space knowing they would be booked solid.  There were a lot of families looking to move with other passengers to be together.  One man was a bit miffed that I wouldn't give up my aisle seat for his crummy middle.  NO THANKs - - and besides, I PAID for this seat.  He was shocked and thought that was even ruder than my unwillingness to move for him.

All in all, a good airline with a good reputation with others I know flying in/out of Milwaukee.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 3, 2009)

*Has anyone flown airtran*

By my count that makes 15 people who have flown Air Tran.  I wonder how they stay in business with so few passengers.:hysterical:


----------



## pranas (Jun 4, 2009)

I have flown them several times with no issues but my last flight was a few years ago. Would fly with them again but find that I can do better pricewise flying the bigger airlines. I needed a last minute flight this week to attend a funeral and they were several hundred dollars more than Continenal, Delta, and Us Air.  I did not request a special fare and just purchased on  line.


----------



## Dori (Jun 4, 2009)

Count us as 16 and 17!     We have used AirTran several times and really like them.  A few times we took free bumps, so that made things even better!

Dori


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Count me as 18!  Flew to LGA yesterday, arrived 30 minutes early, upgraded to BC when I checked in (almost always available if you check in close to the 24 hour mark).   Free BC upgrade after 4 flights, free one-way after 8 flights, can earn flight credits with Hertz -- what's not to love?


----------



## gorevs9 (Jun 4, 2009)

I want to get in my vote as #19 (before I have to take off my shoes and socks for counting)  I flew them once from Boston to Newport News VA.  It sure was a nicer way to get down to Williamsburg for vacation.  Now that Southwest is starting to fly from Logan, maybe AirTran will start flying out of Providence.


----------



## Sthack (Jun 4, 2009)

*Seat Assignments???*



Timeshare Von said:


> I must forewarn you, however, if you where you sit matters, you should pay the $6/flight segment for reserved seats.  We booked side by side aisles for space knowing they would be booked solid.  There were a lot of families looking to move with other passengers to be together.  All in all, a good airline with a good reputation with others I know flying in/out of Milwaukee.



We've never flown with Airtran and have reservations to ATL for July.  I did not pay the extra $6 to reserve the seats.  Does anyone know if we can choose our seats within 24 hours of departure or do we have to wait until we get to the gate?  TIA


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 4, 2009)

*No choice for you*



Sthack said:


> We've never flown with Airtran and have reservations to ATL for July.  I did not pay the extra $6 to reserve the seats.  Does anyone know if we can choose our seats within 24 hours of departure or do we have to wait until we get to the gate?  TIA



You never get to choose - they will assign them when you check in unless you pay the seat fee. Once they have assigned a seat you can try to move it but the picking are usually slim to none at that point.  Not as bad as it sounds but when we don't pay for the seating what we get always seems to be back in row 18-23 somewhere.  Oh well, plenty of overhead space then when we board.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 4, 2009)

Great for last minute travel vs other airlines.  Last time I used them I paid the $6 to select my seat early (I think exit row costs more).  My recollection is that the $6 included selecting seats on both legs.

My Son was stuck in Jaxonville, FL during Spring Break and needed a flight back to Dallas.  AA was well over $800, Air Tran was something like $265!

George


----------



## dwsupt (Jun 4, 2009)

*#22 responding*

We love airtran- they fly out of Bloomington, IL and that is only 30 minutes away. Convienant and close by. Good service too.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 4, 2009)

*Air tran*

Seriously, Air Tran has a good product but its coverage is primarily East of the Mississippin and that is why they are partnered with Frontier Airlines ( I think they are still partners) who has coverage West of the Mississippi.  It is Frontier which has some questionnable finances considering the on slaught of Southwest in many of its markets.  For those of you who are Southwest fans, you can smile as I say that but make it a quick one.  Southwest is now ideally positioned with low aviation fuel costs while the others are not.  Let's wait and see how user friendly Southwest is going to be when their long term aviation fuel contracts run out and they have to scramble for every buck like the rest of the boys.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 4, 2009)

bogey21 said:


> Great for last minute travel vs other airlines.  Last time I used them I paid the $6 to select my seat early (I think exit row costs more).  My recollection is that the $6 included selecting seats on both legs.George



Nope each leg is $6 so it was $24pp to choose RTw/connection.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 5, 2009)

I love Air Tran and fly them several times a year.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 5, 2009)

*1-Way To Orlando, Florida.*

In November 2004, we flew via AirTran from DCA to MCO with a longish layover in Atlanta. 

The only bad part was that MCO turned off the baggage carousel before our suitcases emerged from in back.  By peering through the little door, we could see our bags sitting back there on the concrete, next to those of 1 other passenger who also was waiting for luggage pick-up.  All the other passengers -- from our flight & several others -- had long since got their bags & gone on. 

The Chief Of Staff felt semi-tempted to go through the little door on hands & knees to retrieve the stalled suitcases.  Fortunately, I was able to talk her out of that. 

After a delay of 40 minutes or so, somebody brought out our suitcases & those of the other passenger who was waiting. 

Other than the inconvenience to us, what really peeved us was that the guy picking us up at the airport was also held up needlessly for those 40 minutes. 

So our gripe is not so much with AirTran as with the baggage doofuses behind the scenes at MCO. 

Our return trip was via eBay 2005 Dodge Grand Caravan that we bought from the guy who picked us up at MCO (who waited patiently all through the suitcase episode).  The eBay guy drove us to our newly acquired minivan, handed us 2 Disney tickets & the car keys (we already had the title & the tags), & off we went to our 1-star PriceLine motel (never again).  

Next day we checked in at our outstanding Orlando timeshare for the start of another great Florida vacation week. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 8, 2009)

Timeshare Von said:


> Nope each leg is $6 so it was $24pp to choose RTw/connection.



This is inaccurate. It is indeed $6 for each way, not $6 for each leg. So if two people are flying with one stop each way they pay $24, same as two people flying and returning non-stop. I have read on Disboards that if you link through Kayak you don't end up paying the seat selection fees.


----------



## angel72 (Jun 9, 2009)

*air tran*

We like Air Tran.  The prices are right and we have flown them to San Diego and Orlando.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jun 9, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> Hey it includes free beverages of the intoxicating variety so that is good enough "food" for my needs. No airplane food is gourmet anymore - first class or not. The inexpensive upgrade cost for more room & drinks makes it a great value  if available




Good points, however, you'll need to buy quite a few of those $5.00 drinks to make up the $40.00 upgrade fee.

That being said,(and if the flight is long enough), the additional leg room afforded in business class can make it worth it.

A few years ago, we had enough credits for free round trips to Vegas out of Baltimore.    We flew business class on the flight out and the seats were comfy and the drinks were plentiful


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 9, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> This is inaccurate. It is indeed $6 for each way, not $6 for each leg. So if two people are flying with one stop each way they pay $24, same as two people flying and returning non-stop. I have read on Disboards that if you link through Kayak you don't end up paying the seat selection fees.



Then I was overcharged as I just rechecked my billing and we were charged $24 each for the seat selection.  Maybe it's changed since we booked last summer - I don't know and not going to worry about it any more.  I will keep it in mind if/when I book my next flight w/ them.


----------



## sandesurf (Jun 9, 2009)

Timeshare Von said:


> Then I was overcharged as I just rechecked my billing and we were charged $24 each for the seat selection.  Maybe it's changed since we booked last summer - I don't know and not going to worry about it any more.  I will keep it in mind if/when I book my next flight w/ them.




I just checked on our upcoming LAX-BWI r/t, in a few weeks. We paid $12 each, $24 total.

sorry...


----------



## djs (Jun 9, 2009)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Good points, however, you'll need to buy quite a few of those $5.00 drinks to make up the $40.00 upgrade fee.
> 
> That being said,(and if the flight is long enough), the additional leg room afforded in business class can make it worth it.
> 
> A few years ago, we had enough credits for free round trips to Vegas out of Baltimore.    We flew business class on the flight out and the seats were comfy and the drinks were plentiful



Actually, if the drinks normally cost $5, one "only" need 8 drinks to come out even.  I guess the definition of "quite a few" is in the eye of the beholder....or "drinker" as the case may be.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 10, 2009)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Good points, however, you'll need to buy quite a few of those $5.00 drinks to make up the $40.00 upgrade fee.
> 
> That being said,(and if the flight is long enough), the additional leg room afforded in business class can make it worth it.
> 
> A few years ago, we had enough credits for free round trips to Vegas out of Baltimore.    We flew business class on the flight out and the seats were comfy and the drinks were plentiful





djs said:


> Actually, if the drinks normally cost $5, one "only" need 8 drinks to come out even.  I guess the definition of "quite a few" is in the eye of the beholder....or "drinker" as the case may be.



I believe the upgrade fees start at $49 at a minimum. So it would take at least 10, though also subtract out the $15 checked bag fee if you are checking a bag. This is if you upgrade at checkin and not at the gate.


----------

